# Scummy Mummy to Yummy Mummy



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

O.K Cheating a little here because I'm starting my overall transformation from christmas 2010! Simply because a picture was taken of me and christmas day that I am going to share with you! This is the reason I started to take an interest in losing weight

The first picture is me, christmas 2010. The next is me about 2 months ago (before starting with weights....)

I will soon be uploading my progession pics after ive spent longer working my ass off in the gym!

PRETTY SHOCKING STUFF :s hard to look at buuuuttttttt things can only get better. I was roughly 17 n half st when i first got weighed (2010) and over the past few year following various dieting styles i have got down to 15st - will be in the 14s before christmas!

Watch this space!!!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dam you look great  look younger was well pretty face also


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic change so far well done.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

All the best with this :thumb:

Great transformation so far


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome transformation keep it up


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking FANTASTIC, inspiring stuff!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done bambi, thats good progress, keep up the good work  x


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go kid...... :thumbup1:

Absolutley amazing results....... well done


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

A huge change , hopefully it will encourage you to continue and other people to do the same , well done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AMAZING transformation, truly amazing and good luck for the future.

Should any more of the cretins we have on the forum post anything in appropriate please report it and we shall remove it from your journal.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

well done on the results so far 

you look fantastic. much more healthy


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> AMAZING transformation, truly amazing and good luck for the future.
> 
> Should any more of the cretins we have on the forum post anything in appropriate please report it and we shall remove it from your journal.


Thank you 

Im aiming for mainly positive remarks lol No pictures uploaded of me stuffing my face with cake


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good job, 14stone before xmas, then whats the long term goal?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done indeed. Fantastic transformation. Was the weight loss purely from dieting or did you throw some cardio in as well?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

amazing change u have made already well done keep up the good work


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good job, 14stone before xmas, then whats the long term goal?


I want to get myself looking alot more athletic, I wouldnt even mind looking muscular! As long as I dont gain the weight I'll be happy.

I'm getting alot more comfortable in showing my arms, legs but there's still work to be done! I want to improve my overall stregth and stamina.

I've joined the same gym as my boyfriend (Finlay04) and he's been brilliant. In the short time Ive been going I can already see a difference in my upper chest and arms  even if I hurt everywhere, short term pain is better than a lifetime of discomfort - looking that chubby!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

AMAZING transformation, you should be really proud of your achievement so far, keep up the good work!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bloody hell! well done.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Well done indeed. Fantastic transformation. Was the weight loss purely from dieting or did you throw some cardio in as well?


To be fair my dieting style wasn't as good as it coild have been. My diet consisted of carbs and more carbs!

I had a 6 month period of doing cardio everyday during the summer but then stopped and my weight loss screeched to a hault.

Now ive been looking on www.bodybuilding.com at their diet plans and my food habits are getting better!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Why did my post get deleted?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> AMAZING transformation, truly amazing and good luck for the future.
> 
> Should any more of the cretins we have on the forum post anything in appropriate please report it and we shall remove it from your journal.


Seriously?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Seriously?


Yes seriously, its a journal so why post what you did ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> I want to get myself looking alot more athletic, I wouldnt even mind looking muscular! As long as I dont gain the weight I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm getting alot more comfortable in showing my arms, legs but there's still work to be done! I want to improve my overall stregth and stamina.
> 
> I've joined the same gym as my boyfriend (Finlay04) and he's been brilliant. In the short time Ive been going I can already see a difference in my upper chest and arms  even if I hurt everywhere, short term pain is better than a lifetime of discomfort - looking that chubby!


Remember muscle has a greater density of mass than fat so weight may go up slightly as you gain muscle (basically muscle weighs more than fat).

As you lose more fat you'll begin to see a more athletic shape come through, which should drive you on. Best of luck, look forward to the new year photos.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes seriously, its a journal so why post what you did ?


Fair enough it's a journal, but if I posted it on the journal of a lady who was a size 6 would it be deleted?

I was serious..?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bambi1550 said:


> To be fair my dieting style wasn't as good as it coild have been. My diet consisted of carbs and more carbs!
> 
> I had a 6 month period of doing cardio everyday during the summer but then stopped and my weight loss screeched to a hault.
> 
> Now ive been looking on www.bodybuilding.com at their diet plans and my food habits are getting better!


Well at least youve learnt that high carbs are evil lol. With some weight training, cardio and good diet the weight will continue to fall off. Good luck.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

very well done , keep up the good work and never give up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Fair enough it's a journal, but if I posted it on the journal of a lady who was a size 6 would it be deleted?
> 
> I was serious..?


Yes of course it would, its nothing to do with size its about respecting peoples journals.

As the OP has said she is fine with it then no problem but some members want there journals free of it, if this isnt the case then fill your boots mate.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

amazing result. welldone

should defo inspire some others


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes of course it would, its nothing to do with size its about respecting peoples journals.
> 
> As the OP has said she is fine with it then no problem but some members want there journals free of it, if this isnt the case then fill your boots mate.


Fair enough

Keep it up OP


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, well done hun! Awesome transformation!!!! 

Good luck with your goals, and Im sure from seeing what you've done already, you'll get there no problem! :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done bambi


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

well done bambi look good and great transformation


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bangarang. That's dedication!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Great progress


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Omg god you look 15 years younger atleast and so pretty,,,well done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, you look utterly fantastic. What determination and purpose you showed. Very very well done and a big good wish for what you will achieve in the future too...noice one.. :thumb:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Keep it up OP


Thank you lol My boyfriend often tells people he is a mother fcker since getting with me....

dont worry about it lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Omg god you look 15 years younger atleast and so pretty,,,well done


Believe it or not the first picture I had JUST turned 20 as my birthday is the 16th of december (TODAY  )

x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

well done you have made fantastic progress so far,its only the beginning of whats to come 

posted this yesterday on my facebook page,good inspiration 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=546055172088996&set=a.130327030328481.18528.129574253737092&type=1&theater


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow awesome transformation, inspiring keep it up

o and happy birthday :beer:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

weeman said:


> well done you have made fantastic progress so far,its only the beginning of whats to come
> 
> posted this yesterday on my facebook page,good inspiration
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=546055172088996&set=a.130327030328481.18528.129574253737092&type=1&theater


That's amazing... Do you know if she had any type of surgery?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done mate, pretty damn good.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bambi1550 said:


> That's amazing... Do you know if she had any type of surgery?


no it was just all consistent graft and dieting,there is also a female on here,linda gartside(@linny),probably one of the most inspiring real life transformations you will ever see,went from fat to NABBA miss universe(amongst many other titles) inside of 4 years to the day she started training and dieting properly


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Believe it or not the first picture I had JUST turned 20 as my birthday is the 16th of december (TODAY  )
> 
> x


Happy Birthday also so  getting all the lads on here now


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this is a link to one of her transformation pics from her facebook page,simply incredible,linny has worked her ass off quite literally lol

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151170534732043&set=a.410325052042.187674.640287042&type=1&theater


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Barman said:


> Happy Birthday also so  getting all the lads on here now


Haha Not going to stop any compliments but I have my man already and very happy 

Thank you for my birthday wishes


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> no it was just all consistent graft and dieting,there is also a female on here,linda gartside(@linny),probably one of the most inspiring real life transformations you will ever see,went from fat to NABBA miss universe(amongst many other titles) inside of 4 years to the day she started training and dieting properly


Now she is a real inspiration. Looking at her album from start to finish just showed what can be done and jeez, she did it well! :thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing! What a difference. Well done!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

And happy birthday hun! x


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Haha Not going to stop any compliments but I have my man already and very happy
> 
> Thank you for my birthday wishes


Hear that lads shes taken some people like my intentions were completely honorable  lol

keep bringing on the changes hun and good luck


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

weeman said:


> well done you have made fantastic progress so far,its only the beginning of whats to come
> 
> posted this yesterday on my facebook page,good inspiration
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=546055172088996&set=a.130327030328481.18528.129574253737092&type=1&theater


Did she use any peds or anything? Seems a big jump between picture 5-6?

Not taking anything away from the achievement whatsoever of course, because its inspirational. Literally wouldnt recognise the woman in picture 1 if the one in the last pic was stood in front of me.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Now she is a real inspiration. Looking at her album from start to finish just showed what can be done and jeez, she did it well! :thumb:


yeah what she has done with herself is just amazing,who could have thought when she first joined up here yeeeeeears ago and was just a hobbyist training away that she would turn her life on its head and achieve this,a real success story and such a nice person to boot


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> Did she use any peds or anything? Seems a big jump between picture 5-6?
> 
> Not taking anything away from the achievement whatsoever of course, because its inspirational. Literally wouldnt recognise the woman in picture 1 if the one in the last pic was stood in front of me.


probably no more or less than anyone else trying to achieve the same thing,wouldnt imagine anything groundbreaking or mystical used tho lol its amazing what you can do with simple diet and hard work and being consistent


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> yeah what she has done with herself is just amazing,who could have thought when she first joined up here yeeeeeears ago and was just a bobbyist training away that she would turn her life on its head and achieve this,a real success story and such a nice person to boot


Very amazing, and what determination! Yeah, she is lovely too, met her backstage at Nabba UK show where she was guest posing, she looked awesome, and really lovely to chat too. Made me think straight away how much she deserved the Miss Universe title!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

First day after my birthday weekend and raring to get everything started!

Want to get some decent foods in, plenty of chicken and turkey.

One slight issue...

FULL of a cold and feeling sluggish.

45 mins of cardio to look forward to later x


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

This is what this forum is all about... great change, not rushed, lots to look forward to  good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you took my advice and got a journal going. thats some serious transformation!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad you took my advice and got a journal going. thats some serious transformation!!!!!! Well done!


If nothing else, like you said, it will help me stay focused... Dont want to disappoint myself and dont want to read back on this one day and feel I could have tried harder!  About to upload a picture of my general body shape - what Ive gotta work with haha x


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Seriously well done! Puts even Bruze's 'transformation  ' to shame!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to use this as my starting picture.

It was taken about August but not much has changed apart from a few pounds off. Time to start toning!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> I'm going to use this as my starting picture.
> 
> It was taken about August but not much has changed apart from a few pounds off. Time to start toning!


Great starting point in my opinion. Legs look good but its a hard picture to see anything, your camera skills suck! lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> If nothing else, like you said, it will help me stay focused... Dont want to disappoint myself and dont want to read back on this one day and feel I could have tried harder!  About to upload a picture of my general body shape - what Ive gotta work with haha x


Yep, and you will want to impress with progress which will keep you going. Best of luck with it. You have life changing progress already.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great starting point in my opinion. Legs look good but its a hard picture to see anything, your camera skills suck! lol.


Crappy blackberry phone combined with crap lighting in my bathroom haha

I will create a seperate thread on my improving camera skills just for you! lol

When I'm a bit more confident with my body I'll get someone else to take the picture for me

My legs are my favourite part!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> Crappy blackberry phone combined with crap lighting in my bathroom haha
> 
> I will create a seperate thread on my improving camera skills just for you! lol
> 
> ...


Just take some front and side on pics. and then the same when doing updated progress pics so can see progress better.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just take some front and side on pics. and then the same when doing updated progress pics so can see progress better.


I will take them later, the difference between my last pic and today (not much different lol)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> I will take them later, the difference between my last pic and today (not much different lol)


doesnt matter, it will just give a better view for future progress comparison pics.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful......still going to destroy you in the gym though


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> I'm going to use this as my starting picture.
> 
> It was taken about August but not much has changed apart from a few pounds off. Time to start toning!


Your a girl so you might just get away with using the T word, I used it once but I don't think anyone noticed


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Your a girl so you might just get away with using the T word, I used it once but I don't think anyone noticed


I apologize!  I will avoid the word but in all fairness after having a kid and losing so much wait my body needs 'toning' lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

KILLER BICEPS!

ouch...

Muscle fatigue is hurting like a bitch but in a good way, Im hoping that it puts me in a better mood because after not training for a few days my mood has been rather vicious! Hoping now ive achieved something I wont feel like im stuck in a rut. Need to sort my food supplies out too!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey bambi. i hate the title of this journal scummy mummy sounds wrong. and your not scummy at all.. just a little lost. but now you have certainly found your way and looking great.. dont stop till your happy though chick. dont go back to what ya dont want to be xxx awesome..


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done Bambi, your progress has been brilliant  Have to agree with Flinty though :thumbup1: - Most definitely NOT scummy...Keep up the good work x


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Progress is looking good, well done. :rockon:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Things are keeping me motivated, heading to the gym soon.... get my fix lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

After having a slight anxiety towards going in the gym (its a new gym, don't know anyone and I appeared to be the only girl...) Last night I finally felt more comfortable.

Worked legs and managed to do heavier weights on my squat and stopped locking my knees between squats and really felt it burn. I averaged out at about 25 reps for 3 sets doing: squats, leg press, leg extensions in to walking lunges, stiff legged deadlifts and then 15 mins on the bike.

I'm starting to feel proud of my soreness in a morning lol I have been pushing myself in to my training untill failure.... still hold all my weight in my mid section!

X


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> .. still hold all my weight in my mid section!
> 
> X


thats down to diet I`m afraid - you gotta stop eating to loose that.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Only just seen this, so belated happy birthday, and well done on your transformation to date.

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

saxondale said:


> thats down to diet I`m afraid - you gotta stop eating to loose that.


It mainly down to 'pst-pregnancy' belly but Ive been working on it 

Dont wanna end up with legs and arms like Arnie and then a belly like santa :| haha!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bambi1550 said:


> It mainly down to 'pst-pregnancy' belly but Ive been working on it
> 
> Dont wanna end up with legs and arms like Arnie and then a belly like santa :| haha!


whats wrong ith my body shape ??? lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

flinty90:3751776 said:


> whats wrong ith my body shape ??? lol


Dont worry, youre still beautiful


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bambi1550:3751735 said:


> After having a slight anxiety towards going in the gym (its a new gym, don't know anyone and I appeared to be the only girl...) Last night I finally felt more comfortable.
> 
> Worked legs and managed to do heavier weights on my squat and stopped locking my knees between squats and really felt it burn. I averaged out at about 25 reps for 3 sets doing: squats, leg press, leg extensions in to walking lunges, stiff legged deadlifts and then 15 mins on the bike.
> 
> ...


Dont forget you did standing leg curls aswell


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

So we did......

Lol x


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

you go girl!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Just seen this I feel really bad for not going ym this morning now!ha

Well done you have made increadible changes and are lossing weight in the right way rather than fad diets....keep it up and you and finlay have a good xmas think its great your working together!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

sunn said:


> Just seen this I feel really bad for not going ym this morning now!ha
> 
> Well done you have made increadible changes and are lossing weight in the right way rather than fad diets....keep it up and you and finlay have a good xmas think its great your working together!


I tried my fair share of fad diets and they've totally wrecked my body :/

No way of getting out of the bad habbits without putting all I have in to it x


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

RIGHHHTTTTTT

This morning is going to be my turning point. I am cutting out the milk completely, seperated my egg whites for my ommellete, huge jug of water in the fridge to finish by the end of the day and 45 mins cardio this afternoon (even if my hamstrings feel like they could snap from the dead lifts the other day!)

Had enough of feeling like Im cheating my way through, losing a pound here and there.

Time to get a bit more serious about my goal


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> RIGHHHTTTTTT
> 
> This morning is going to be my turning point. I am cutting out the milk completely, seperated my egg whites for my ommellete, huge jug of water in the fridge to finish by the end of the day and 45 mins cardio this afternoon (even if my hamstrings feel like they could snap from the dead lifts the other day!)
> 
> ...


good going girl keep at it you'll get there

where you in your weight loss journey now?


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> where you in your weight loss journey now?


Thank you 

I got weighed on the 11th and i get weighed again on the 24th, last time I was 15st 2 so i should be in to my 14s now (I better bloody be lol)

Ive dropped 2 dress sizes and roughly about 3 stone :s (the first stone n a bit i did without weighing myself) x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im going to be watching you over xmas missy..... Nno binging or im gunna make you sweat off every cal..... Not all in the gym


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Im going to be watching you over xmas missy..... Nno binging or im gunna make you sweat off every cal..... Not all in the gym


did you happen to get some last night mate? second time in the same thread, its a bit poor to be honest. Treat your lady with more respect.

just saying.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

bambi1550 said:


> RIGHHHTTTTTT
> 
> This morning is going to be my turning point. I am cutting out the milk completely, seperated my egg whites for my ommellete, huge jug of water in the fridge to finish by the end of the day and 45 mins cardio this afternoon (even if my hamstrings feel like they could snap from the dead lifts the other day!)
> 
> ...


If you get fed up with drinking just water, make some flavoured green tea and put that in a fridge jug, tastes lovely, so refreshing and a great antioxidant. Good way of upping fluid intake without it getting boring. Twinnings do loads of great flavours.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keeks said:


> If you get fed up with drinking just water, make some flavoured green tea and put that in a fridge jug


That's a good idea! Ive got sugar free juice but to be fair I am not a big 'juice drinker' i prefer coffee with one sugar and milk lol

soya and almond milk didnt work for me so id rather not have it than ruin it lol

im going to have a look in to flavoured tea  x


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Merry christmas everyone!!

Just a quick message to say that even though my diets not been great I've still lost 1.5lb and managed to get to 15st 0.5 (gutted I'm not in the 14s by christmas!) But my body is feeling more defined.

The new year is going to bring about some amazing changes for my body and I can't wait.

Massive thank you to my gorgeous man for my protein, gloves, hoody and shaker which will all help a lot x @finlay04 I love you


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking great hun, keep it up and good luck!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Well done girl. Just had a wee look through this thread and your doing great. Keep the good work up


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I got weighed on the 11th and i get weighed again on the 24th, last time I was 15st 2 so i should be in to my 14s now (I better bloody be lol)
> 
> Ive dropped 2 dress sizes and roughly about 3 stone :s (the first stone n a bit i did without weighing myself) x


good on u girl keep going


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you all help my motivation n I need a lot of it now its christmas! X


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

....Started the new year off on a good foot, i was weighed last night after the Christmas week and i gained a pound. I am pretty happy with that, last year i gained 6 in the Christmas week!

Went to the gym this morning and worked chest. Im still struggling with coordination but my strength is slowly building up. Managed to press 40kg today which i know isn't brilliant but Im proud considering i was on 5s a few week ago! I am going to aim for 80 before may (if i can) x

I did 100kcal on the bike at the gym and then 30 min on the bike at home.

Safe to say Im knackered !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you want to change the title of your journal ?

I just dont think its nice to refer to yourself as a scummy mummy because clearly your not.

Its your call but if you do lust let me know..

:thumbup1:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

I need some structure....

Something i can follow that's set in stone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Just popping in to say uve done brilliant! Well done u should be very proud of yourself


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

excellent work well done. keep it up.

looking ace :thumb:


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, i have been really struggling this week with what to eat and my motivation!

Just been drained and stressed so my usual comfort eating has wanted to kick in so badly. I know i want to achieve something and after working my back at the gym i ache but feel better for it. I need to keep up with my activity and don't want to get lazy!

I have just bought a new weight bench and cleared my back room to make a small workout room (no excuse to be lazy now) which consists of a cross trainer

Weights, gym ball and ....my daughter cot while her rooms replastered lol

Think Im going to start the day with a positive outlook.

Looking forward to the gym tonight

How does every one stop temptation?

X


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Everyone has those days Bambi. Sometimes you have to fight it and othertimes its ok to have a little cheat. It just depends on your own outlook on it. I had one the other day and had my first chocolate bar in 5 months. Just look at where you were and where you want to be and that should be motivation enough. If not, check out some videos on Youtube (pretty sure there was a pretty pumped motivational speach thread on here in the last few days), look at pictures and listen to some music. Its always the thought of getting of your ass thats the worse; once you get going, it aint so bad!

Best of luck and great progress so far!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I know how you feel, temptation is bad isn't it? and you think, Illl just have this and be better tomorrow...I have to really steel myself cos I like to eat a lot!! at the moment I'm trying to be extra strict and every time I want to eat something I know I shouldn't I think, "how will I feel 5 mins after I eat this" and "will this make me feel better long term? or just for the 2 mins it takes to munch it down"...I know that sound a load of poop, but in my office at the moment there are 2 tins of quality street, 1 tin of biscuits, our boss brought in two packs of jelly doughnuts, and 5 bars of chockie...which everyone bar me is enjoying...I'm hating every moment that they are there staring at me, but I want to lose the weight so bad I've resisted so far and I feel really proud of myself for not giving in so far this week..

That feeling you will get when you resist, even if you fail on another occasion will make you feel that you are making it and getting somewhere with yourself...it's willpower and I personally know that I don't have much of that....so that's all the help I can give you on that one...but when you do say no to yourself a few times you will feel brilliant and it will urge you to keep going ..

and finally (you'll be glad to hear, lol)....if you do succumb, I know it's easy to beat yourself up, but do it, then forget it forge ahead, cos it's the keep going factor and the trying factor that will see you through eventually to where you wanna go..

Take care missis....sorry for long post....I just get it, i really really do....


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Today has been pretty bloody hard!

I have started keto thanks to my bf making all my meals for me in little tubs and writing a nice menu on the fridge!

I dont know if I would be able to get my head around it without him to be fair, its really confusing!

The foods been really tasty and ive enjoyed it so cant be too bad....

I decided to have a change and try this way of stripping the weight simply because I cant break the 15 st barrier...

I worked my legs the other day, saturday I think and waking up monday morning literally unable to straighten my legs.

Climbing my 3 floors to get to my science lab today nearly killed my hamstrings. Honestly thought they were going to snap!

Ideas of food or advice on keto? Inform me people  x x


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quick update... Keto went well, lost another half a stone then went off the rails and stopped my diet.

Back on it now and this is me in Finlays compression tshirt x


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cardio is a b!tch


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> Cardio is a b!tch
> 
> View attachment 113673


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bambi1550:3988494 said:


> Cardio is a b!tch
> 
> View attachment 113673


I approve.....and i get to sit here and watch aswell


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

wow that transformation !


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Calves and 'quads' lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> Cardio is a b!tch
> 
> View attachment 113673


Sh!t I just spilled my rice crispies!!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Monkey_ass said:


> Sh!t I just spilled my rice crispies!!


Haha ! I hoped it would have that reaction..

Also hope that's a good thing!! X


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> Haha ! I hoped it would have that reaction..
> 
> Also hope that's a good thing!! X


Lmao take it how's it's meant ;-)


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Monkey_ass said:


> Lmao take it how's it's meant ;-)


I take it wherever and however its given


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> I take it wherever and however its given


FFS now I spilled my protein shake!!!!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Monkey_ass said:


> FFS now I spilled my protein shake!!!!


You sure you haven't got a nervous disposition? Lol xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> You sure you haven't got a nervous disposition? Lol xx


That must be it. Brought on by this mornings picture ;-)

Awesome progress btw keep the pictures coming ;-) lol x


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Cardio is a b!tch
> 
> View attachment 113673


who's rogue leg is that and what are they doing :confused1:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Cardio is a b!tch
> 
> View attachment 113673


 :w00t:

I was browsing through and thought to myself, wow amazing transformation.

Then I saw this...and nearly had to slap myself to make sure I was awake- certainly a 'Yummy Mummy' :001_tt2:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic work Bambi, i thought you were my sister in law at first, you look very similar and we live in Lancashire...

She's still the same size as your first pic.

It's remarkable what you have achieved, stick to it.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

TG123 said:


> who's rogue leg is that and what are they doing :confused1:


 @finlay04 its his leg lol

He was on the laptop


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> :w00t:
> 
> I was browsing through and thought to myself, wow amazing transformation.
> 
> Then I saw this...and nearly had to slap myself to make sure I was awake- certainly a 'Yummy Mummy' :001_tt2:


Lol! Aw .Thank you.

I haven't always been fat and gained loads so its good to feel sexy again...

My have lost a stone since being with my boyfriend and he defo reeps the benefits lol

Its nice to have positive remarks xx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> @finlay04 its his leg lol
> 
> He was on the laptop


sort your calves out finlay mate :whistling:

nice work though, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dan 45 said:


> :w00t:
> 
> I was browsing through and thought to myself, wow amazing transformation.
> 
> Then I saw this...and nearly had to slap myself to make sure I was awake- certainly a 'Yummy Mummy' :001_tt2:


certainly a great pair of knockers on her thats for sure  And with @finlay04 helping her no wonder the progress is going great


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> certainly a great pair of knockers on her thats for sure  And with @finlay04 helping her no wonder the progress is going great


Why thank you... Good things to those who wait and work fukin hard for it x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988:3989919 said:


> why thank you kind sir.
> 
> for the record i did lose 7stone of pure bodyfat in 14 months
> 
> ...


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Good job with the transformation dude...!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

comfla said:


> Good job with the transformation dude...!


Dude?  lol very masculine.

Thanks for the compliment x


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

You're in here, you're one of the lads! 

just kidding, I call everyone dude, dude.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

comfla said:


> You're in here, you're one of the lads!
> 
> just kidding, I call everyone dude, dude.


Thanks darling,


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

For the simple fact that i never imagined myself to be sexy and i love this outfit

I am so happy to fit in to the heels and dresses that i have been dying to wear.

My next chance to get out and get dressed up is going to be something special!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have had the night off the diet because of this cold/tonsilitous crap.

Im still roughly 14.3 so for all the viewers following at gone that's a stone least than Christmas.... 

Im considering clen to help with speeding up some extra fat loss but not too sure about its usefulness.

X


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bambi1550 said:


> View attachment 113832
> 
> 
> For the simple fact that i never imagined myself to be sexy and i love this outfit
> ...


I think half the male members here just subscribed to your journal. Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

can we have the picture rotated, my hard drive fails when tilted that far


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG that is a fantastic transformation.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

saxondale said:


> can we have the picture rotated, my hard drive fails when tilted that far


Lol didn't realise it wasn't the right way around.

I am glad you approve x


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that is a fantastic transformation.


Thank you :tongue:

I've worked hard but Im far from perfect.

There are stubborn fat areas all over like inner legs, hips n lower tummy.

Xx


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> O.K Cheating a little here because I'm starting my overall transformation from christmas 2010! Simply because a picture was taken of me and christmas day that I am going to share with you! This is the reason I started to take an interest in losing weight
> 
> The first picture is me, christmas 2010. The next is me about 2 months ago (before starting with weights....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

i bet your partner must be getting worried with the attentions you'll be getting now wolf whistle and all sort hehe

keep up the good work


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got up at 5 this morning before my lily girl woke up, got in my new jogging clothes and went for it!

Honestly thought my heart was gonna pop out my chest!

Ran for a good half hour.

My daughter has got a sickness bug so Im gonna end up stuck on the sofa with her all day


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow great work cracking figure  keep up the good work 

Cheers Daz B


----------

